
Organizations don’t run out of good ideas – they overlook them - rmason
https://medium.com/swlh/organizations-dont-run-out-of-good-ideas-they-overlook-them-cc14c09079ad
======
rmason
Better example than given in the article, GM's new innovative pickup tailgate
that folds down to let you step into the bed.

It was invented by a high school graduate, not an engineer ten years ago! It
sat in a closet for ten years before it was introduced.

Read an interview where an exec says they couldn't have put it out in 2009
because they'd just gone bankrupt and were trying to save the company. More
pickup sales wouldn't have helped with that?

Then in 2017 they put in more work and got a finished prototype that was
tested. Why wait two more years to introduce it? Because they wanted to wait
for the new redesign to be introduced. Is it any wonder that Elon Musk can run
rings around them?

